# whats with my tuff ones armature??



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi all Qs here, I volt metered my tuff one armature and it reads 11.5x3 (all even) but on slot car monsters armature guide it says this arm should be 6.0 to 7.5, whats the deal here? details please and thanks for all your time guys:thumbsup:


----------



## Phantom-B.S.E. (Sep 28, 2013)

A Tuff-Ones arm has red tips and green wire,and I've found them to range from
5.5 to about 6.5 . I would clean the com plate and change the batteries in the tester then try it again.If it still comes up 11.5 it's time for a rewind on that one.


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey Kev;

You might have a Wild Ones arm there not a Tuff Ones arm.

Tom


----------



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

That's a weird ohm reading for a tuffy. Or really for any 'stock' pancake. I think the blue tip drag arms usually ohm at about 9-10 ohms.

A tuffy arm normally ohms abt 5.7-6.5 ohms and has red tips. Almost always has green wire but I have seen a couple that were tan wire.

A wild ones arm usually ohms just a little higher than a tuffy - somewhere in mid sixes.


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Tuffones arm: red/green wire 5.5-6.5 ohms
Wildones: red/green wire or grey/green wire ( not to be confused with the higher ohm standard tjet arm, you can physically see more wire larger windings, must measure to be sure ). The WO's motors should ohm the same as TO's. I have also seen the grey tip low ohm motors in the TO's chassis.

The 11 something red tip may be a rewind, or an oddball AFX motor. There is a whoooooooole lot more, just a quicky for now!!!

JS


----------



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

thankyou all for the help:thumbsup:


----------

